# Subs wanted in Erie, PA



## T.Black (May 7, 2008)

Looking for a experienced sub for a primarily residential plow route. Pay depends on your experience and equipment. Please send me a PM. Thanks


----------



## Hosier'sLawn (Jan 1, 2012)

*sub*

My name is Shane Hosier. I am interested in the sub work.

email me at [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## Hosier'sLawn (Jan 1, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the reply back!!


----------

